# Wraps and boots



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

So I have a question. 

Just got these shipping boots. A steal for 15 dollars!! 
Do they look like they're on correctly? They just look odd. I'll get better pictures Friday, but the direction of the velcro just doesn't seem right.

Also, is it unsafe to put polos under boots?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its a personal thing with me based on a bad experience with shipping boots - I will never use them and a lot of professional shippers wont have them on horses for the same reason
I travel mine in SMB's and over reach boots


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

What makes them unsafe, is that they can get slip down and get stepped on?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> What makes them unsafe, is that they can get slip down and get stepped on?


 Thats sort of what happened to my horse - he was a seasoned sensible traveller but it seemed like he'd maybe found them irritating and tried to scratch one leg against the other and got stuck. He then lost his balance and fell against the partition nearly tipping us over. Thank God my husband was so calm and was able to pull right off the road, it was a front unload so we could lead him out without needing to try to squeeze in with him (someone in the UK was recently killed trying to do that) He was lucky to just get a few scrapes and bruises and he got his confidence back with loading pretty fast


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hm.. thanks.
The trailer we take is a slant four horse. So she wouldn't have too much room to move. But thank you very much for telling me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Loads of people use them and have no problems - its one of those things that when it goes wrong it puts you off - you know what its like!!!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

With the dividers between each horse that connect to the right wall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I do the same as Jaydee! I have a set of smbs and bells just for traveling. I had a bad experience too with shipping boots. My gelding kicked in the trailer and got the velcro snagged, it didn't release and his leg was caught up for a while. You'd think with just velcro it would have came off, but it didn't I'm to nervous to use them and trust smbs. Luckily we stopped for gas and I saw it, changed the boots and he loaded up fine. It could have been a disaster though if he fell or lost his cool.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I had always used a pair of "blanket wrap" shipping boots that I had made myself from old blankets. I just wanted padding around those legs to protect them. They would fall down a little bit, but they were soft and thick, so it wasn't a big deal. 

I went out and purchased a used (like new) pair of "real" shipping boots. I do not like them as much because they are so big and stiff. Yes, they cover great and protect great, but I'm just kinda thinking about going back to my old hand-made shipping boots. 

Now, I personally use shipping boots for short trips under 1 hour. Anything longer than that and my horses get no-bow wraps with standing wraps and bell boots to help give a little more support on longer hauls. 




jaydee said:


> I travel mine in SMB's and over reach boots


One thing to keep in mind is that SMBs should never be left on a horse legs for more than 2 to 3 hours, as they build up heat around the leg which is damaging to the tendons and ligaments. So if you haul longer than that, best to just keep them off.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I had originally used SMBS on the front and polos on the back.

The shipping boots I have aren't stiff. They're very flexible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't use anything on my horses- Not once have I had an injury from it. Hell when Pepper was cutting (before me) they never hauled her with boots either and she has been around the block a time or two..

I have always heard that you should not haul in smb, legacy or the like "performance" boots because they trap heat (when I bought my legacy boots there was even a warning about it)..And when I use mine they are put on for my run (say if I am sorting) and then pulled right back off (unless its winter and super cold, then I fell can get away with a bit more time). 

What do you guys do about that or do you just not haul that far??


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

beau159 said:


> *Anything longer than that and my horses get no-bow wraps with standing wraps and bell boots to help give a little more support on longer hauls. *
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that SMBs should never be left on a horse legs for more than 2 to 3 hours, as they build up heat around the leg which is damaging to the tendons and ligaments. So if you haul longer than that, best to just keep them off.


Couldn't agree with this more, forgot to mention that. Most hauls aren't too long for me. My guy is just young and at this point I don't trust the shipping boots. My hauls at least now are tops 45 minutes and that's with traffic. Now anything more than that I do wrap for support on the longer hauls, and SMBs are definitley way too hot for that long, I wouldn't advise it any longer most do have the warning! Same thing as Beau for the extreme hauls! Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Originally I never put anything on her
Then I decided since she danced to do the SMBS/polos
I don't think we've been trailed anywhere that was 2 hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Any sport boot is too hot for shipping. Your horses legs are going to over heat and its not pretty, it can cause long term damage.

Those who use wraps for long hauls, keep in mind the same thing can happen. Legs can over heat. Also they will start to slip. Most shipping companies do not allow any wraps for long hauls, especially over night. If you are worried about protection for long hauls and don't want boots(which btw are much better for long hauls) use just bell boots.

I love shipping boots but I will only use the ones that are the stiff ones and cover hocks and knees and have the rubber liner at the bottom around the ball of the heel. 

Whatever you use, make sure you put tape over the velcro.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I use Pegasus airboots, they're ventilated so the legs seem to be able to breath - I've never seen any signs of sweaty or hot legs with them which you seem to get with other makes. The velcro is ferocious though
We dont do long haul - just to local trails and they then get ridden in the same boots they've travelled in
In the UK nothing is ever more than a few hours away - luxury of living on a small island!!! I used to use a wrap over light padding there with tape over the fastening if we were going to shows


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I use Pegasus airboots, they're ventilated so the legs seem to be able to breath - I've never seen any signs of sweaty or hot legs with them which you seem to get with other makes. The velcro is ferocious though
> We dont do long haul - just to local trails and they then get ridden in the same boots they've travelled in
> In the UK nothing is ever more than a few hours away - luxury of living on a small island!!! I used to use a wrap over light padding there with tape over the fastening if we were going to shows


Pegasus Airboots are great. I thought you meant the actual SMB boots. They over heat horses legs horribly.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

How do you measure horses for SMBS and other boots like that?
My current ones have no size on them, and I'd like to know how.
I had medium splint boots that were too small, and the large was too big.
I'm assuming those sizes would bw similar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The Pegasus are sold as 'one size fits all' and that seems to work for all of ours - though we dont have any ultra spindly legs or ultra hefty ones!!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

jaydee said:


> The Pegasus are sold as 'one size fits all' and that seems to work for all of ours - though we dont have any ultra spindly legs or ultra hefty ones!!!


I have been itching to buy the airboots... you may have just finally convinced me. How are they going through water and stuff?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> I have been itching to buy the airboots... you may have just finally convinced me. How are they going through water and stuff?


 I was surprised at how well they dried out - we go through rivers (or in Loobys case - we leap through rivers) and that did worry me but they seemed to stand up to it OK.
I always hunted in good quality leather boots (the horse) that had a light padding and they would travel there and back and go a whole day with no rubs or problems and we'd be in deep mud for a lot of the time so I'd thought about going back to those.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmm they wouldn't be a bad boot for conditioning/hacking then. Wouldn't want to take them xc but thats what boogaloos are for.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Are boogaloos a legitimate type of boot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy, those are some expensive boots D:
I got all excited for nothing! haha
Maybe I could find some used.

Do you think that's a bad idea NB?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You can try and find them used or you can go for woof boots Woof Brushing Boot | BOE2676 | Greenhawk Woof Brush Boot- Double Lock | BOE2674 | Greenhawk or try these Shedrow Closed Front Boot | BOE0002 | Greenhawk


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I like those, thanks!!
I wonder if I could find a measurement of them. My mare is all the awkward in-between sizes.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

If she is in between you will have better luck with the woof boots. The shedrow boots are pretty much a fit perfect or don't fit at all. Woof boots have more room for adjustment.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Do you think if I were to take a measurement of her leg, like around it, and then compared it to boots, it would be okay?
Or maybe go a tiny bit bigger?
Thanks for all this help!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> Do you think if I were to take a measurement of her leg, like around it, and then compared it to boots, it would be okay?
> Or maybe go a tiny bit bigger?
> Thanks for all this help!!


Take a measurement and call Greenhawk maybe and ask them. The problem with the shedrow boots is if you go bigger they will slide down the leg. Its just the way they are made, they really don't have room for playing around with. You could try a bit smaller and you might have a tiny space but it wont be to bad and they are double velcro so its not to bad.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have both shipping boots and polo wraps with quilts. For short trips, like to the farrier (one hour away), I use the shipping boots. For long distance travel, I wrap with polos.
People have problems with shipping boots when they don't strap them on tight enough. You want to wrap them as tight as is humanely possible for them to stay up. Some folks secured them additionally with duct tape.
People sometimes tell you don't bother with either. If they had seen my friend's mare--easy to trailer--who started to unload, then, realizing she was still tied to the trailer she reloaded and ripped the skin away from the cannon bone bc of the metal below the lip on the back of the stock trailer, they might change their minds. It was my friend's idea NOT to bother wrapping that day, and it was her horse who paid the price. FORTUNATELY, we we at the Vet's getting the blood for Coggins, so she had the best care possible for the injury. And...she recovered.
I will NEVER travel without boots or wrapped legs. 
I have 2 extra sets of shipping boots. I keep them in a tack box in my tack room, clean, folded and at-the-ready, along with the other wraps and quilts, also put away clean.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I had to look up boogaloos too!!!
I like the look of them - paying more sometimes isnt so bad as they last so much longer. So saying I have a few pairs of Woof boots and they are years old and still good
I would be really nervous about travelling without some sort of leg protection - I wouldnt say I'm 'over protective' its just vets bills are expensive and an injured horse is going to be off work so why take a risk


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Now this is something I am pondering ....

For those that have the Pegasus Air Boots, do they _really_ let air flow in? I have never seen a pair in person, and you can't tell by an internet photo. If they honestly do, that wouldn't be a bad idea for longer trailer rides. 

What about wrapping with No Bows and standing wraps for long rides. Now I've got to thinking if _that_ would allow any heat to build up during a long trailer ride. 

I wouldn't think that polo wraps would build up heat, since they are lighter and more breathable. 

What about general shipping boots (for those that do use them on long hauls). All that hard exterior shell and fleece lining ... does that build up heat during a long haul on the legs?

My mind is just really pondering now what could cause those legs to heat up during a long haul, like they would if you put (for example) Professionals Choice SMB boots on. 

***I will be adding this question to my list of questions for my vet that I ask during health exams for the horses.***


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've got some Pegasus boots and even in hot humid weather the legs dont appear to be at all sweaty or hot when I take them off - I also have Professional Choice SMB's and find that under the same conditions they did give then hot sweaty legs - that is just schooling them or trail rides and not for what I'd call a long haul
Polo wraps and quilts under for extra protection and better spreading of any pressure are going to be much lighter and so I'd think less inclined to overheat if you had a long trip.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

NBEventer, if you see this post

Why would the Pegasus boots not be good for xc?

Because they hold water, unlike the brushing boots you showed me?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I personally don't like any sort of boot like that for cross country. I have never seen anyone use the pegasus boots cross country. Honestly i've never seen them up close. But I find those sort of boots tend to hold water to much for cross country. I suspect they would slip.

However if you are doing lower level stuff that doesn't have water i'm sure they would be fine.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

We just got for fun, though I do like to test my mare with the water. She's nervous going into water.

Random question, in the really high level stuff, are any support boots worn or just boots that protect their legs from getting hit?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The newer boots do offer more support now but you really dont want something thats going to soak up any water or slip or catch on anything so its got to be a more rigid boot and a good layer of grease
I do use the Pegasus boots on trails where we've gone through water & they've been OK but you can at least get off and remove them or adjust them if you needed too - not something you can do half way round a cross country course!!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> We just got for fun, though I do like to test my mare with the water. She's nervous going into water.
> 
> Random question, in the really high level stuff, are any support boots worn or just boots that protect their legs from getting hit?


I have never seen support boots cross country. I've always just seen "brushing" boots. Which are basically like the boogaloos and woof boots.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

If you look on youtube for a specific trailer accident with shipping boots on, the boots folded over in the horses accident and I am pretty sure the horse was put down. I used polo wraps, and bell boots since my horse used to cut the back of his pasterns somehow in the trailer.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

I just go plain for long distances, over a few hours we allow him to move free about the trailer, which is a 3 horse, and he usually goes backwards and moves around a bit. So I dont want to use polos for the risk of them coming undone! If we are going across town I do tie him up and polo wrap him, or sometimes do standing wraps. If I am just going a mile up the road I put his SMB's on and take them off when we get there since he likes to knock his legs getting in and out. No matter how long he is going to be in the trailer, I always use bell boots. Anyway, I dont believe in shipping boots, they are kinda just a waste of money, I rarely do travel so I usually just use what I already use everyday when traveling. If I did use them I would use something stiff and actually offered protection, not just a heat holder.


----------

